# Work permit for Canada



## Nathan873 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, im a bit of a difficult situation. I'm originally from Fiji and I have a work permit for canada and its under an unskilled worker work permit. I got married in mexico and My wife is pregnant. How can i take her with me to canada so we can stay together? Please help me out with the procedures i have to follow.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nathan873 said:


> Hi, im a bit of a difficult situation. I'm originally from Fiji and I have a work permit for canada and its under an unskilled worker work permit. I got married in mexico and My wife is pregnant. How can i take her with me to canada so we can stay together? Please help me out with the procedures i have to follow.


You must apply for a Spousal visa for her.


----------



## Nathan873 (Feb 7, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You must apply for a Spousal visa for her.


Well I have an unskilled workers visa for Canada.

I think the spousal visa requires the work permit holder to have a skilled job from the National occupation list. I do not qualify for that. Thats why i need to know if there is another visa i can apply for to take my spouse with me so we can live together.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nathan873 said:


> Well I have an unskilled workers visa for Canada.
> 
> I think the spousal visa requires the work permit holder to have a skilled job from the National occupation list. I do not qualify for that. Thats why i need to know if there is another visa i can apply for to take my spouse with me so we can live together.


Not that I'm aware of.


----------

